# Got big plans



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

First off, hello, everyone!
It's been a while since I joined, and my post count is still pitifully low.
But I've been watching this place, and I'm glad with how it's changed and grown since I first found it. Post if you've heard from me before  

Secondly, I've got big plans for the future. Big, little plans. A 25 gallon cube, which is going to be my masterpiece. 

Unrelated to my masterpiece is my main tank. My first big tank, my baby. I wanna add a moss wall, but all the walls are huge. Not enough moss.
Any ideas on POWERGROWING Java Moss? I know it takes time, but any way to speed things up is nice.

And who here has a lot of experience with plumbing? I may need a little help. 
I want to plumb the tank right into the stand, through holes in the base.

Saying thanks to everyone, from everyone,
Wes

Keep it up, Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Lots of light, fertilizer and if you can, co2 should grow java moss like a weed.

I'd suggest that other mosses might look better as a moss wall though, like Christmas moss.

What kind of plumbing are you looking to do exactly?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with Chris  I remember seeing a site where they used to grow their moss outside on the cement in the sun and spray it down with a hose. lol.

I also had good luck with keeping it clean with some good water flow but I am not exactly sure if that was the sole reason for the good growth.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright, I'll be mass propogating the moss once I get the CO2 set up.

Can you grow Xmas Moss in a low-tech, mid-light tank? I've got about 1.8 watts per gallon, on a 50 gallon tank, with tough plants. So far, it does fine without CO2, and a little K2PO4 dosing here and there. I'm fighting a minor skirmish with black algae, but have it in hand.

The BIG PLANS!!! I want a cube. I think 18 inch cube, 25-ish gallons. With three holes drilled in the bottom. One of those holes would be filter intake, through one of those mesh strainer dealies. The other two would be Loc Line return holes, for circulating the water around.

UNDER the tank, would be something like this:
________TANK_______
---------STAND-------
|++++++++++++++++|
|+++++++++++++CO2 DIFFUSOR
|++++++++++++++++|
|++++++++++++++++|
FILTER----HEATER----|

Everything would run counter clockwise. My ASCII is impeccable.
This is gonna run pressurised CO2, and... be sexy. Most of this is PVC.

I want to light it with metal halide. Not particularly good at figuring it out, I want to run this at high-light, high-tech. Do yall think a 70W pendant at 6700K would be bright enough? I feel like "Yes."

Thanks for the interest,
Wes

EDIT: The forum doesn't play nice with my ASCII. Ignore all the + signs.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can achieve most of what you want without drilling any holes in your tank.

A canister filter can be used in conjuction with an inline heater and your co2 can be plumbed into the output of the filter. The only things showing in your tank would be the input and output of the canister filter. If you are inventive, you can find some ways to hide these as well.

It just seems like a lot of work without much payoff. My suggestion: Don't drill your tank.

As for using metal halides - why not just use T5 HO's? Less heat, less power, better light.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

To address your questions: I love the shimmer that metal halides give you. The brilliant, sun-bright glow is just brilliant. Let's pretend that I already have the 70 watt light shown here: fishneedit.com/75w-metal-halide-pendant-ligh75.html

And as for hiding the filter tubage, I am not inventive. I would prefer to have the stuff plumbed in, and as I would have the tank custom made, I could have the holes done by someone competant.

But, maybe I could hide things away. Hm. I should rethink the lighting and the plumbing. I'm not that good with cans, I was thinking an Eheim 2217 would be nice.

But does it have the flow rate and power to run through a heater and CO2 diffuser? Not sure how that works, if anyone has experience?

TL;DR- Can an Eheim 2217 run through an inline heater and and CO2 reactor, and still circulate a 25 gallon tank? And is a 3wpg of metal halide equivalent to hight light? Not sure how metal halides behave.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Plaid said:


> Can an Eheim 2217 run through an inline heater and and CO2 reactor, and still circulate a 25 gallon tank?


Yes, easily =)


----------

